# PYRO IS HERE!!!!!



## reptastic (Mar 3, 2010)

the red tegu i ordered from bobby finally came today and let me tell you this boy is HOT!!!! he is only about 14" dont know his his parents are (im guessing fire is his dad hopefully) i took pics of course but the camera couldnt catch all his red but you can see some! so without further a due i introduce you to pyro:


----------



## isdrake (Mar 3, 2010)

He's handsome.  Give him to me, my girl could use a man like that, she's lonely. XD


----------



## sclevenger08 (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow, he sure is a beauty!!!


----------



## goodtimes (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice one, I really dig the spotting on the baby reds! :roon


----------



## kaa (Mar 3, 2010)

He looks great, I am extremely anxious for mine to get here. I think it might be here today.


----------



## reptastic (Mar 3, 2010)

thanks guys


----------



## lazyjr52 (Mar 3, 2010)

Very nice red you have there.


----------



## TanMan57 (Mar 3, 2010)

He looks great very nice patterns, did he go back down once you got him in his enclosure? Also if he is from the same clutch as my red girl than the parents are fire and sonya.


----------



## reptastic (Mar 3, 2010)

lol yeah just like a tegu he basked for a while then after about 30 mins. he went under lol i found nero sleep in pyros enclosure this morning it was actually neros first enclosure when he first arrived and he barely fit in it now i caught a few pics before taking him out even though he trashed the cage(btw pyro wasnt in there and the screen is back on)


----------



## reptastic (Mar 3, 2010)

btw i dont know who his parents are bobby forgot to write it down lol but i was hoping fire is his father because that is one hot tegu!!!


----------



## rmzsuzuki89 (Mar 3, 2010)

Great looking red. I want pics of Nero in the small enclosure lol. How did he get in?


----------



## reptastic (Mar 3, 2010)

i will post a thread about it with pics now!!


----------



## txrepgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow he is one good looking red Tegu. I can't wait to see how he looks like when he is older. Congrats on your new Tegu  .


----------



## reptastic (Mar 4, 2010)

THANK YOU! i cant wait either lol. i have more pics btw i was finally able to find the sprare sun glo i have now i just need a uvb lamp( thought i had one but i dont) he went in his 20 gal this morning and has been digging around all morning but i did manage to get some shots of him. enjoy!


----------



## lazyjr52 (Mar 4, 2010)

He is def going to be a looker when he gets older. Congrats!


----------



## Mr Critter (Mar 8, 2010)

See you got a few more critters they look awsome.(iggy & GU)


----------



## reptastic (Mar 8, 2010)

yeah lol i have wanted to get them both for quite some time now i have been researching rhino iguanas for about 2 years now then as luck would have it i was able to get them both. now with the tegu i had almost given up all hope of getting one lol i ended up getting another b/w instead but still wanted a red it wasnt til recently i decided to go ahead and het the red. im done with larger lizards lol i have 2 large lizards and 3 that will get large im sticking with smaller species now.


----------

